# Combi-Cam Instalation



## Ridgway-Rangers (Apr 18, 2008)

I spent a little time on the outback today! Sun was shining and around 70 degrees. Oregon Camper inspired this mod. I took out all the locks on the outside strage doors, Kitchen too, and replaced them with the Combi-Cam. I added the finger pulls to each one also. So easy to do even Oregon-Camper can do it!
Here is the package:








I re-secured the door inserts with silicone so the lock would not spin.








I had to cut the door trim piecs so the finger pull would fit. I marked it and used a cutting wheel on the dremel tool to cut it out.








Finished product on the kitchen.








and on the storage door.









Unlike Jim, I did change to combination from 000. Easy mod and I know I will love not digging for keys any more!


----------



## FLYakman (Jan 26, 2006)

What size cylinder lenght did you use for the OB? I saw these online at Amazon but wasn't sure of the cylinder size.

After my recent lock troubles,I think I want to do this mod.

Rayman


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Tell you DW she did a nice job....we all know you didn't do this work.


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

When I did mine, I had to use the 1-1/8" length. Even then, the one on the outside kitchen door was barely long enough.


----------



## Ridgway-Rangers (Apr 18, 2008)

Rayman said:


> What size cylinder lenght did you use for the OB? I saw these online at Amazon but wasn't sure of the cylinder size.
> 
> After my recent lock troubles,I think I want to do this mod.
> 
> Rayman


Yep, 1 1/8 in cylender for all 3. I did have to tweek the latch on the kitchen a bit but only like 1/16 to 1/8 inch. I cant count howmany times I went to the storage to get something and it was locked with the keys in the truck or trailer. Pain in the but esecially in the rain. No more! 
I saw them on Amazon but I ordered direct here Combi-Cam So I could order the finger pulls also. It's nice to have some leverage when pulling out the kitchen.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Ridgway-Rangers said:


> What size cylinder lenght did you use for the OB? I saw these online at Amazon but wasn't sure of the cylinder size.
> 
> After my recent lock troubles,I think I want to do this mod.
> 
> Rayman


Yep, 1 1/8 in cylender for all 3. I did have to tweek the latch on the kitchen a bit but only like 1/16 to 1/8 inch. I cant count howmany times I went to the storage to get something and it was locked with the keys in the truck or trailer. Pain in the but esecially in the rain. No more! 
I saw them on Amazon but I ordered direct here Combi-Cam So I could order the finger pulls also. It's nice to have some leverage when pulling out the kitchen.
[/quote]

Couldn't agree more....love not having to get the key to get something.

As a trick, just move one dial one number once you're at the campground...this way you can still open the locks at night in the dark.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Mr Doxiedoglover got these for Christmas last year and the Outback Inn loves having them! 
Change code from 000














We made ours to be part of our bank pin #, figure out the bank pin # and you can get in the trailer storage where the REAL goodies are!


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

Now you can hide a door key in your storage compartment and never worry about being locked out.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

thefulminator said:


> Now you can hide a door key in your storage compartment and never worry about being locked out.


Nah...that takes the fun out of another mod. The "Master Key" lock box install.


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

That may be. I prefer to stand while opening the combination lock and not crawl under the outback. I'm funny that way.


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

Where can I get some of them??? I found some 1 1/8 ones but the web site shows finger pull tabs and a dirt cover. They also sell a lock tab with an offset for a little more reach. I think I would really like the dirt covers and the finger pulls.


----------



## Ridgway-Rangers (Apr 18, 2008)

battalionchief3 said:


> Where can I get some of them??? I found some 1 1/8 ones but the web site shows finger pull tabs and a dirt cover. They also sell a lock tab with an offset for a little more reach. I think I would really like the dirt covers and the finger pulls.


I ordered direct Combi-cam I called an made a phone order.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

thefulminator said:


> That may be. I prefer to stand while opening the combination lock and not crawl under the outback. I'm funny that way.


I hear ya on that, but I was going with the "out-of-site" "out-of-mind" theory, so others wouldn't be tempted.

I only used the lock box on my prior Outback once (DW dropped me off without truck keys) and so far never with the new Outback.


----------



## JerseyGirl86 (Mar 30, 2009)

Forget the Outback! I need one of these on the car! Not that I ever lock myself out or anything...


----------



## Ridgway-Rangers (Apr 18, 2008)

JerseyGirl86 said:


> Forget the Outback! I need one of these on the car! Not that I ever lock myself out or anything...


For some reason, I think you can relate to this Blond Star. It's weird that I would think of this when you mentioned getting locked out.


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

JerseyGirl, there is one made for your car. You just need to have a hitch on it.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Nice mod, Brian








When Keystone comes out with the Outbackers.com Special Edition, we will have to make sure this is part of the package.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

Nice mod think I will do the same on mine. You would be surprised at how many people don't know just about the 751 key and how almost trailer uses them.


----------



## dlewis (Sep 19, 2009)

great idea! Thanks

Just ordered them through www.padlocks4less.com has they didn't offer shipping to Arizona directly.


----------



## raynardo (Jun 8, 2007)

Santa was good to me this year, and thanks to the folks here, I knew what to ask him/her ( = PC correct) for. I installed the Combi Cam locks on both sides of my pass-through as well as the outdoor kitchen. How neat is that! Now I don't have to fumble for the key (after I find it), and try to figure out which way it fits into the lock. And best of all, I keep all the rest of the OB's various keys locked inside the pass-through now, which keeps me from having to remember to transfer those keys from my F-250 if I decide to "visit" it with one of my other vehicles.

*Thank you Santa!*


----------



## Ridgway-Rangers (Apr 18, 2008)

raynardo said:


> Santa was good to me this year, and thanks to the folks here, I knew what to ask him/her ( = PC correct) for. I installed the Combi Cam locks on both sides of my pass-through as well as the outdoor kitchen. How neat is that! Now I don't have to fumble for the key (after I find it), and try to figure out which way it fits into the lock. And best of all, I keep all the rest of the OB's various keys locked inside the pass-through now, which keeps me from having to remember to transfer those keys from my F-250 if I decide to "visit" it with one of my other vehicles.
> 
> *Thank you Santa!*


Santa the best


----------



## hallfleming (Jun 29, 2009)

Oregon, did you use the same size locks on the 301BQ (1-1/8)? Also, did you use the the finger pulls behind the lock?

Thanks!



Oregon_Camper said:


> Tell you DW she did a nice job....we all know you didn't do this work.


----------

